

Dutrition - dutrition
http://www.dutrition.com/

======
dutrition
Dutrition is a tool that lets you easily create daily meal plans. It has a big
database of 8,618 foods, plus you can add you own supplements or foods that
don't already exist. Meals can be reused so you don't have to fill them more
than once. It also lets you see your daily/weekly/monthly grocery list so you
can plan ahead.

